

560,000 fewer online job ads posted this year - mshafrir
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Report-560000-fewer-online-apf-2823942149.html?x=0&sec=topStories&pos=7&asset=&ccode=

======
idlewords
Probably means someone's script crashed.

